# Soll ich das ASRock Z77 Pro4 oder das Pro3 nehmen?



## Neontiger (17. Mai 2012)

Hi, was genau ist der unterschied zwischen diesen zwei boards? Würdet ihr das Pro4 oder das Pro3 nehmen?


----------



## FreezerX (17. Mai 2012)

Folgendes hat das Pro4 _*mehr*_:
> 1 PCI Slot
> 1 DVI Ausgang
> 2x USB 2.0 extern
> 2x USB 2.0 intern weniger
> 2x SATA III (Zusatzcontroller)
> optischen SPDIF (Audio)
> 1x Lüfter PWM
> 1x Lüfter normal

Klingt viel, allerdings hat das Pro3 von dem jeweiligen Typ auch immer genug viel .
Wer braucht schon > 10 USB Anschlüsse, etc.? Wers braucht -> Pro4 oder höher, wer nicht -> Pro3.

Wenn du SSD Caching nicht brauchst, reicht sogar ein Z75 Pro3.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Das Pro4 hat mehr USB Ports am Panel und einen DVI Anschluss.


----------



## Westcoast (17. Mai 2012)

Pro4 hat einen optischen Ausgang, 2 extra hintere USB-Anschlüsse, DVI und zusätzlichen PCI-Slot, zusätzlich zu den zusätzlichen 2 SATA-III-Ports.


----------



## Uter (18. Mai 2012)

Ein Thread reicht!
Hier gehts weiter.

-CLOSED-


----------

